# Fry and Grow Out tanks



## phillipatomus (Aug 5, 2008)

I currently have been both blessed and cursed by a truckload of fry.

However, due to the number of babies I am keeping 40 odd big fry/small juvies (Afra Cobue, Taiwan Reef, Rusties, and Yellow Tail Acei) in two 20 gallon tanks. The issue is the extremely slow growth rate. For example about 15 of the yellow tail Acei are only 3/4 inches after 3 months. I change about 2 gallons a day with 10 gallon changes every 3 days.

On top of this I just stripped one of my Cytocara Moori "Blue Dolphins" yesterday and got 35-40 fry. I just put them in a 5 gallon bucket with a sponge filter for the time being since both the 20 gallon tanks are full.

Any suggestions on getting the fry to grow faster, and would I be better served in getting a large 55 gallon grow out tank? Thanks.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you feed your fry? Feed them about three times a day and do 40% percent WC every other day.

Ahaha I know what you mean about the bucket. I do the same thing







but with a big tub.

Fry will grow bigger and faster in a bigger tank IMO but you can achieve the same speed with the amount of feedings and WCs in a small tank.


----------



## phillipatomus (Aug 5, 2008)

Currently I feed them Aqueon flake food. I use Dainichi (sp) for my other fish should I switch.

Khaki - i see you are using a plastic tub. Do these work? I always thought the weight of the water would make the side bulge more??


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

plastic tubs are fine so they are they can bulge a bit but if you have a top on it and cut out some of the top to put wires from heater and air lines it should be fine.
I have just setup a 50 litre tub for my fry as i had the same problem as you.
They are growing fast so they are and near 1 inch now in 2 months or less.
i am feeding my fry tetra bay min food and hakri first bites at the start i did 3 to 4 times a day and weekly water changes now as i have 2 filters in my tank.
A sponge filter would also work fine though.but water changes need to be more often.
I also keep a close eye on the levels in the tank to make sure it good.
good luck


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they can stand up to the heater?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I always have the top on the tub, only take it off when doing a WC. I have cut holes to stick wires in and airlines etc. etc. Yes they do, do the job.

I feed my fry NLS. I crushed up the pellets. It is pretty rich and my fry grow pretty fast.

And Cj, the heater really does no harm on the tubs I used.


----------

